# A tough decision



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

We got Tiffany in May of 2000. She was a rescue dog and full grown so we are not sure how old she is. She has had hip problems for 3 years but we have put off that ultimate decision with a raw meat diet and other therapy. Last night we heard some crashing around and found her trying to stand but falling into the closet doors.
Then this morning she was up and doing okay. I want to have her put down before she falls and cannot get up at all. My husband is really bawking and I do not blame him at all. We just lost our Sk8R last month and cannot face being dogless. :tears:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am sorry she isn't doing so good....  It is a really hard decision for sure....I feel bad for you...Tiffany and the family... 
when it is time.... you will know.... It breaks our hearts to have to let them go ....but sometimes ...we have to do what is best for the dog to end their suffering.... :hug: ray:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

It takes a tremendous love to let go. You will know when it's time. We will all be here for you. :hug: :sigh:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh I am sorry. 

Just a thought--if you think it would work. I work for a small animal veterinarian and we tremendous success w/arthritic or older injury patients by doing pain therapy for about 1 month (metacam or deramaxx is the drug of choice) then beginning them on a supplement called Glycoflex. It is an over the counter joint supplement (you can get it at dr. fosters & smith) and it is EXCELLENT!

My mastiff mix was diagnosed w/hip dysplasia (both hips) and elbow dysplasia at 11 months. We started him on Glycoflex, level II (your girl would benefit from level III) and 1 year later he was graded a good/good in the back hips and the elbow dysplasia is gone for all intensive purposes. He is COMPLETELY a-symptomatic and a big healthy dog! So--just a thought if you were looking for something to try.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I know what you are going through and I feel your pain and heart ache :hug: 

My Max was 16 years old when we had to decide that it was time for him to cross the rainbow bridge, I had hoped that he wouldn't make me decide for him but he was so strong willed that even when he stopped eating and couldn't stand up, couldn't go outside to potty etc, I knew then that he needed my help :sigh: The day before I made the vet appointment was when I knew I'd made the right choice, I just couldn't let my old man go on the way he was, me and my hubby were with him, hubby even rode in the backseat with him, carried him in and we both held him during the procedure...it was one of the hardest decisions I've ever made and I realized that when I started to question wether or not we should help him along, it was time.
My Max is still with me, in my curio in a pretty white urn with blue flowers as he was always in my back pocket from the time he came to me at 4 months old til the day we left him at the vets office.

You need to listen to your heart, if your girl is having troubles now...and given her advanced age, she will likely get worse and you need to be prepared for that as well as any guilt you may feel for "waiting it out"...I know I felt badly for trying to wait on Max to decide for me :hug:

We are here for you with any decision you choose, know that we do care and will be giving lots of :hug:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm so sorry. I know how hard it is but we all want the best for our best friends.


----------



## Jdyson (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry, I had to put down one of my cats a few months ago. She had lumps and had a hole chewed into her belly before I knew it. I found the lumps after I noticed the hole. I took her to the vet with the intention of putting her down and the vet came in and said she had too much life left in her and refused. I took her back 2 weeks later and an older vet did it. I think that was one of the hardest things I have ever had to do.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:hug: Sorry she is not doing well. If you feel it is time you are the one that knows best.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:hug: Poor girl. Just do what your heart is telling you...and take your time.


----------

